

Retro Computing: The Dynabook Concept - exvo
http://blog.exvo.com/posts/retro-computing-the-dynabook-concept

======
moylan
reminds me of; * cambridge z88 - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambridge_Z88>

* amstrad nc100 - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amstrad_NC100>

* dana - <http://www.neo-direct.com/Dana/>

i've always thought these would be good for kids in school teaching them with
a proper keyboard and fairly indestructible. got an nc100 for a friend years
ago cheap and she loved that on a summer day she could sit in a park and work
for hours with no problems.

~~~
fuzzix
I got an NC100 from a friend of mine and I (hopefully just) blew a fuse by
connecting the wrong power supply.

I must get it up and running again - the z88dk[1] compiler supports it. It
also makes a serviceable portable serial terminal.

[1] <http://www.z88dk.org/>

------
ddewit
Isn't it cool how technology breathes live into existing ideas and makes then
reality? I wouldn't wanna be in any other line of work.

------
scotty79
Nice illustration why ideas are worthless without actual viable
implementation.

~~~
radiowave
Except for the fact that much of the work done at Xerox PARC during the 70s
was an attempt to produce the software that such a device would run, in
anticipation of the day, decades hence, when it would be practical (given
Moore's law, etc).

